# Pec size?!



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well not so much pec size but more the cup from my abs/side upto the pec (infact the part is from the side to the pec as opposed to the abs or centre of body) as such. I have noticed over the past few months that my right hand side pec has a lesser cup than the other. I did break my collar bone at the start of the year but this was on the left hand side of my body so if anything I would think this would make a difference to the other side.

I do various routines for chest work which generally involves dumbell press, incline barbell, decline barbell, cable crossover and pec dec/dumbell flys.

Any help of how I could bring back to life. I will mention it is no massive difference just something which I can notice.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes first to reply!

are you sure you havnt torn your pec slightly it can happen but you would have bruising

dont forget your body is not 100% symetrical so you will have a difference in size

i would stick to three excercises personally 2 compound lifts and a high rep cross over or light fly one


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the prompt reply my friend. I am maybe assuming I am doing too many exercises on my chest then. Like you say I may not be 100% symetrical which isn't going to help but is there a routine which focus on that area in question. I am a little full of water at the moment as only just finished a cycle and on PCT now and am just on a cutting diet for the next 2 months. This will let me see the difference I guess with me being ripped and I shall get some photos up if still the case.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I sometimes have a slight inbalance in the size of each pec and I believe it is becuase I have a dodgy right shoulder and don't have the same ROM in both, hence when say doing BP or press ups the pecs arn't getting worked the same!

If you have broke your collar bone at some point the same might be happing to you, stretching and warming up more may help or doing some Dumbell Benching work.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

PHHead said:


> I sometimes have a slight inbalance in the size of each pec and I believe it is becuase I have a dodgy right shoulder and don't have the same ROM in both, hence when say doing BP or press ups the pecs arn't getting worked the same!
> 
> If you have broke your collar bone at some point the same might be happing to you, stretching and warming up more may help or doing some Dumbell Benching work.


What exactly do you mean by dumbell benching work, is this just dumbells as apposed to machines or barbells? To be honest I do try and do the majority of work using the dumbells.Like you've said it may just be a simple factor of a stronger/weeker shoulder due to the collarbone incident.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Keithy5 said:


> What exactly do you mean by dumbell benching work, is this just dumbells as apposed to machines or barbells? To be honest I do try and do the majority of work using the dumbells.Like you've said it may just be a simple factor of a stronger/weeker shoulder due to the collarbone incident.


Yes mate using dumbells to bench press as well as barbell, seems obvious but some guys only do barbell, from your comment though you must be doing this already!

Only other thing that I found helped was working some swimming into my training and doing breast stroke not front crawl.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

PHHead said:


> Yes mate using dumbells to bench press as well as barbell, seems obvious but some guys only do barbell, from your comment though you must be doing this already!
> 
> Only other thing that I found helped was working some swimming into my training and doing breast stroke not front crawl.


May be starting to do some swimming as part of my cutting. Will use that advice and generally only do breast stroke anyway.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi there again chaps, I have tried different routines to try and make both pecs the same size and nothing seems to be working.

Is it worth doing extra exercises for the smaller pec or would this be daft?


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe try laying of barbell chest work and use only dumbells ,this will stop your stronger/bigger side over compensating for the weaker.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats the thing, I have been doing dumbell presses for ages now and thought this would have helped.

Any other advice. I am cutting big style now and maybe it won't be as noticeable once I am ripped............ Hopefully and I can bulk up independently when I bulk up in few months?!


----------

